# Cat in Boston needs a home...



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Last night I spent several hours finding a stray cat (not on purpose!), luring said cat to eat tuna, convincing cat not to be afraid of me, luring him up our back stairs, letting him explore our apartment (with our cats locked in the bedroom of course), luring the cat into the bathroom and setting up a little spot for him. 

I'm attaching some pictures so you can see what it looks like. I just couldn't let myself leave it outside when there might have been something I could do for him. 

....the vet said that he is about a 2 year old neutered male. He's very small and thin (at least compared to my cats)...about 9 lbs. Healthy except for bad fleas now our house has to be sprayed and my cats have to be treated for fleas also! He also has some kind of injury to his tail and back end. THe vet said either he was hit by a car or possibly a kid yanked on his tail or swung him around by his tail. 
Good news: if his pelvis is broken there is nothing we can do...it will mend itself in time. Also the vet thinks he may get back use and feeling of his tail. 
Bad news: if he doesn't get use back of his tail it will eventually have to be amputated. 
I'm supposed to take him back in next week for x-rays if his tail doesn't get any better and I don't have the money for that either. Let's pray it gets better. I'm gonna call some rescue org. and humane societies this afternoon to see if they can help.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Have you put up posters and reported him as found to your local vets & shelters? Did the vet scan him for a chip? He certainly looks like somebody's much loved cat.

Ems x


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

yup...we have done all those things....i posted him online too. no one seems to be missing a beautiful black kitty


----------

